# Montecatini Terme



## Victoria (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi,
We are travelling to Tuscany in December 2019 and this time would like to visit for the day only, Montecatini Terme. Can anyone tell me please if you can just look around the spa buildings without having to book treatments? Do they offer any guided tours of the spas? Also, does the funicular railway run all year round to access Montecatini Alto? We will be travelling there by car from Montopoli in Val d’Arno and want to make the most of our time there. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 30, 2019)

Montecatini Terme - and Montecatini Alto - would be a great day trip!

Yes. the funicular is open year-round so you can arrive and park and go up, I'd suggest lunch up there.

As far as the spa buildings, only *Terme Tettuccio *is open for visits between 11am and 7pm, but you can enter most of the others and at least have a look around. Many are reserved for medical health treatments so right away will do "registration" for whatever ailment you have ;-)

The city hosts a large Christmas themed fair so you will get a chance to see that while there.


----------



## Victoria (Nov 2, 2019)

Grazie mille Lourdes. It’s good to know that we will be able to use the funicular and we will follow your suggestion about having lunch at the top. What a bonus that the Christmas Market will be on. Really looking forward to visiting it all it looks so beautiful.


----------

